# State Medical Cannabis Laws are Final



## 7greeneyes (Dec 3, 2008)

This makes me very happy...please enjoy: State Medical Cannabis Laws are Final*********************************************************Supreme Court says legal cannabis is not pre-empted by federal law.Police in Oregon and California and other states have refused to follow state medical marijuana laws, now the nation's highest court is telling them that they have no choice in the matter. Courtesy: Wikimedia (OAKLAND, Calif.) - The U.S. Supreme Court refused to review a landmark decision yesterday in which California state courts found that its medical cannabis law is not preempted by federal law. The Supreme Courts decision in Garden Grove v. Superior Court means that federal law does not prevent state and local governments from implementing medical cannabis laws adopted by voters or state legislatures. In short: the group Americans for Safe Access, says federal law does not override state law on medical cannabis.Yesterdays decision follows three years of strategic legal work by Americans for Safe Access in a California case involving the return of wrongfully confiscated medicine, says Steph Sherer, the Executive Director of ASA."The Courts decision has broad implications for medical cannabis patients in the 13 states where medical cannabis is legal, and signals a sea change in the impasse between state and federal laws. Better adherence to state medical cannabis laws by local police will result in fewer needless arrests and other problems for patients, allowing for better implementation of medical cannabis laws in all states that have adopted them."Sherer says medical cannabis advocates should be encouraged by opportunities for change in federal policy with a new Presidential Administration and shift in Congress. But until now, federal pre-emption has haunted patients whose state laws allow for medical cannabis use. This decision further clears the way for state implementation and Sherer says it also adds new urgency to ASAs work in the nations capitol, where they have been working full-time to change federal policy since 2006.A clear example of a California law enforcement agency wasting large amounts of time and money trying to bring down a lawful medical marijuana dispensary owner, is found in the story of San Luis Obispo County Sheriff Pat Hedges. (see Tim King's Salem-News.com article: Meet California's Lawless Sheriff)This Salem-News.com article from December 1st 2008, has more information about the new clarification to federal interpretation of state cannabis laws: U.S. Supreme Court: State Medical Marijuana Laws Not Preempted by Federal Law


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 3, 2008)

this is definitely excellent news.thanks for the information.


----------



## benevolence6gc (Dec 3, 2008)

One step closer towards freedom.


----------



## ishnish (Dec 3, 2008)

i'll give that a big ol' AMEN!!


----------



## thc is good for me (Dec 4, 2008)

That is great. THANK YOU to all the people that make Medcal Marijuana Possible


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 4, 2008)

As much trouble as it can be, I love it when America starts doing something right!


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 4, 2008)

:holysheep: :angrywife: :woohoo: :lama: :fid: :yeahthat: :giggle: :watchplant: :goodposting: :2940th_rasta:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 4, 2008)

sorry about this, forgot to cite my source. Here it is: hXXp://www.salem-news.com/articles/december022008/asa_clarifies_law_12-2-08.php


----------



## flyinhawaiian (Dec 4, 2008)

One Step Closer To Being Free,................................


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 4, 2008)

I am so blown away,
   This landmark step is so good it brings a tear to my eye. I have always dreamt of being able to sit in my own garden, and burn some for my hurts.
 This door opener is fantastic. Why on this earth would we NOT give it to someone that might get a better quality of life, or at the least why NOT give it to someone who is passing ya know ?
  I have seen a number of my friends pass that should have had the right to fire it up if they so desired. (we did anyways).
 I wonder how long it will be before they open the prison doors and start letting people out who were arrested for a damn hoober ? or a one or two finger amount?   Here this might tell you how I feel.

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-d5x-CiTUs

Freedom
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 4, 2008)

Great news. One step out of the way.

For the other MMJ states that currently have MMJ laws passed, this is a HUGE impact. I know alot of states LEO's are still fighting against it.

But really, not much has really changed, at least for most of Cali. Heres why.

As it stands, the majority of All California Peace Officers (local, PD, CHP, State Agents) have allready been following the State Attorney Generals Mandate on how Cali LEO should handle MMJ. However, there are a few counties that are fighting it and stating Fed Law overides. 
They were shut down today. Awesome.

Now there is NO QUESTION on how your Local Leo should handle MMJ when they encounter it. As long as the person is within the Parameters set by thier state, Local and State LEO can do ABSOLUTLY nothing about it. They can't take your herb, lights, scales..nothing. Know your rights!

Happy day today!


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey there NorCalHal,
  I hear where your coming from brother. I am looking at it from a slightly different view point. Having the freedom to smoke in Calif is great, and in the other states that have decriminalized it, but it's more the people that got heard that I think is important.
 I can remember when the IRS created themselves, and turned into a self serving entity, death tax, (how could they do that), I even pay taxes on my disability and that is for the crapper I can tell you. Did you know that if you put IRS and the word THE together, The IRS, THEIRS, LOL how true is that for ya.  BUT when people stand together for what is right and just, I get excited. whewwww, I'm blazed.
  This is more than a score,  this is a huge leap that will have profound effects across the nation as a whole, and we are riding the wave now dude.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## IRISH (Dec 4, 2008)

out of all the steps taken, this is a giant step towards our goals. it's about time we are being recognized as 'citizen soldiers' in the battle with life...bb...


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 5, 2008)

I gave this some thought last nite chillin' in my Lazyboy.

Precedent. At last. No more questions about the legality by state officials. The People of the state passed the MMJ laws, now the LEO HAS to follow it.

KK, I too am STOKED that our FEDERAL Supreme sourt doesn't feel the need to waste thier time on such an issue. They gave me a little faith in our highest justice system. They did listen to the People, not the goverment officials. The People passed the MMJ laws and the SP court upheld that by denying the case be heard.
Your right man, we are finnaly getting listened to!


GREAT job A.S.A.!!


----------

